# malaysian setup.



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi!
I'm currently getting things together to setup a Malaysian type biotope. Which of course contains crypts.
I plan on doing this all in a 65 gal tank.
Haven't decided on lighting or filtration/water movement yet.

I'm wanting to keep keep this realtively lowtech. No ferts co2. I'm sick of having my tank on life support. I want something natural. 
Check out my other posts if you need more info on what I'm doing.

But I came to this section to ask..
how much lighting should I use to grow crypts?
Also is using a canister filter okay for these? I'm going to have either an Ehiem or a fluval. or should i just use a powerhead to circulate the water?
Also is the Aquasoil alright for these or should I consider another substrate?
I'm realtively unfamiliar with crypts but i do know they can be sensitive.

Any general tips or any help is much appreciated.
Thanks!
-moo


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

With no ferts or CO2, I would keep the lighting as low as possible. I would start off with one 40 watt fluorescent over your 65 gallon tank, and when the plants are well established, you could add one more. I recommend an exception to the no ferts rule: At the very least, add some potassium chloride or potassium sulfate. In any unfertilized, planted tank, the plants are going to take the potassium level down to the point where the fish will be stressed. 

I will leave it for others to answer the questions about the canister and the aquasoil, since I have never used either with crypts.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

What do you use with crypt then? 
I think I may well be heading toward using co2 and ferts....
I could use my current 110 watt lighting.
That would be about 1.6 wpg. co2 and fert worthy.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

here is a list of malaysian native plants that I hope to keep.
Mabey this will help in deciding what type of light i need.
I believe most of these are a "Medium" light plant.



Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne willisii

Vallisneria gigantea
Vallisneria spiralis

Java fern

Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia

Nymphaea lotus 

Java Fern

and even though I know they aren't exactly "native" I would like to keep some sort of "carpeting" type plant I see alot of people with it but i don't kow much about it. Will a plant like that work in this type of setup?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Alright, I'm just a bit unclear on crypts. The few I ever did own as much as i loved them they always seemed a brownish color and very very soft leaves. I honestly couldn't tell if it was dead or alive.
But my understanding is that they are easy plants to grow. Right?

So taking into consideration my proposed setup is.
65 gal.
2 24" 55 watt CF strips. (1.6wpg)
Aquasoil 
and ferts.
also plan on keeping rasboras in the tank. close to about 60. Slowly building up to that number of course! lol.

Does that seem to be a crypt friendly setup?
also should I consider Co2?
and a canister filter will be alright correct?
and advice on ferts?

I'm full of questions..and i talk to much.
thanks for any advice!
-matt


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

This is very interesting for me. I also want to make some sort of Malaysian tank, but can't figure out how to do the larger aquascaping part. My guess is to try to do a stream bank. You will probably have a better idea.



Moo said:


> Alright, I'm just a bit unclear on crypts. The few I ever did own as much as i loved them they always seemed a brownish color and very very soft leaves. I honestly couldn't tell if it was dead or alive.
> But my understanding is that they are easy plants to grow. Right?


I had trouble growing much of anyting (other than duckweed, java fern and Anubias until I started adding CO2 and started using a plant substrate. My crypts actually reproduce now rather than slowly die for 12 months now...



> So taking into consideration my proposed setup is.
> 65 gal.
> 2 24" 55 watt CF strips. (1.6wpg)
> Aquasoil
> ...


I have two side-by-side 20 talls with 2 48 inch tubes above. It's 2 watts per gallon, but the 48s are more efficient than 24s, so it's a bit more than that when compared to 24 inch tubes. But, you will be very close to my light level.

A plant substrate really helps for crypts!



> Does that seem to be a crypt friendly setup?


Should do OK



> also should I consider Co2?


yes.



> and a canister filter will be alright correct?


Should be OK. General rule is keep the surface turblence down if you add C02.

I have a minimal Rio sponge pre-filter. I have tiny fish and lots of plants (Java fern and crypts) so this keeps the water pretty clean.



> and advice on ferts?


After I started adding Iron and other micronutrients the crypts went from doing well to really, really doing well. But might not be needed unless you are already adding CO2.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for your reply it's nice to hear someone who is doing the same type setup.
What substrate are you using?

As far as aquascaping goes....I don't even know if I'm going to use Malaysian driftwood! lol for somereason it just doesn't strike me, but mabey I can find a few pieces that will. I plan on integrating driftwood and some nice river rock medium sized pieces, and few plants. Enough to create a background effect and just enough to cover the driftwood a bit and to create a foreground..but it's not going to be a jungle. Mostly open space. I believe I'm going to be following the triangle effect.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Right now, I am just growing it in a simple tank. The purpose of the tank is to make lots of new plants rather than look like a wonderful Malaysian setup. I would take the plants grown from this tank to populate a prettier tank.

I can't remember the substrate brand. It's has the consistency of large pebbles. But it was specifically a plant substrate.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm....I believe I'm going to end up with eco. many have suggested this and aquasoil with the power sand.
I'm really trying to find a way to "emulate" this power sand stuff. I'll be doing the layer of peat mulm, and some type of coarse surfaced substance small enough to stay at the bottom. Then I'll prolly use fert sticks where needed.

I think as far as how to aquascape? I've gone with that original idea but just very lightly planted. I like your idea of a riverbed. Might try to make it slope in such a way. 
Still lots of planning...and not to mention I have yet to buy anything! lol.

Also how are your java ferns doing? I've always had a hard time with them.
They seemed to resemble "melt" just like crypts if moved.
You have any tips for making them grow?


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Moo said:


> Also how are your java ferns doing? I've always had a hard time with them.
> They seemed to resemble "melt" just like crypts if moved.
> You have any tips for making them grow?


I have an overabundance of Java Fern, at least the most generic variety. The are a bit strange. They do pretty well with minimal nutrition and CO2. They were growing very well, but my other fussier plants needed addtional micronutrients and iron to do anything more than survive. They have medium light too. I think giving them too many nutrients will cause them to melt and start over with new leaves.


----------

